# Finding out your horses past?



## missmatch (22 June 2012)

My beautiful cob has problems and I have been trying to find out information about him before I bought him but I cant find anything at all. I have searched using his passport number and it says no results found. Is there anyway I can find out more about him? Thank you


----------



## cally6008 (22 June 2012)

Name ?
Age ?
Passport number ?


----------



## missmatch (22 June 2012)

Passpport number is 826068D00013107

DOB: 2008

Gypsy Vanner and his name on his passport is Tonto.

Thank you xxx


----------



## cally6008 (22 June 2012)

two wall eyes, large white blaze and splodge of white on his near side shoulder, 4 white stockings,  ?

Gypsy Cob Society
826068
Ceased trading.
All passports enquiries now handled by Lipizzaner National Studbook Association of Great Britain.
Link - http://www.lipizzanerhorse.com


----------



## missmatch (22 June 2012)

cally6008 said:



			two wall eyes, large white blaze and splodge of white on his near side shoulder, 4 white stockings,  ?

Gypsy Cob Society
826068
Ceased trading.
All passports enquiries now handled by Lipizzaner National Studbook Association of Great Britain.
Link - http://www.lipizzanerhorse.com

Click to expand...

How did you find that out?  Now how can I find out his past? Thank you xxx


----------



## cally6008 (22 June 2012)

People might recognise your Tonto from a photo.
Where did you get him from ?


----------



## Kaylum (22 June 2012)

Yes as above put an advert in this section with his name in the title and a photo someone might be able to help you.


----------



## missmatch (22 June 2012)

http://s1262.photobucket.com/albums/ii609/missmatch100/?action=view&current=paddypoohs.jpg

This is my boy  I love him dearly but there is something wrong with him and the equine hospital seem to think its colitis?..but we dont know why or where or anything. I would love to know where hes been
Thank you xxx


----------



## Clippy (23 June 2012)

missmatch said:



			How did you find that out?  Now how can I find out his past? Thank you xxx
		
Click to expand...

Cally is SCARY when it comes to tracking horses down!


----------



## Tinseltoes (23 June 2012)

cally6008 said:



			People might recognise your Tonto from a photo.
Where did you get him from ?
		
Click to expand...

Good idea.


----------

